# winter is around the corner



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

In my part of the world, fall is starting, the last crops are coming of the land from the farmers and I am canning the last jars of the season. After canning season is gone, I am making plans for learning new skills and to finish some projects. 
This winter I will be making hexagon quilts for the 3 of us. I started with one already. I saved our old clothes and will be making the quilts from those. The girls are going to finish hopefully, their own quilts made from their own baby cloths, I saved up for all these years. Good skill to have, imho, sewing.

I went through my pile of fabric and picked out what i really liked, the rest i gave to the salvation army. I wil make some skirts and other garments from the fabric I have left. 

after the sewing projects are done, I will try to learn another skill. I did bought everything for making bobbin lace, but perhaps I just go and relearn how to knit socks, that's even more practical

Do you have plans for this winter?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

working in the forest a lot....IF...the snows dont get deep.


i have my great grandmothers sewing machine now i may give that a try.

my busiest time is now...want as much wood cut as i can for next season...so it dries for a year...harvesting deer.....hope to harvest many black walnuts too.i want to try acorn peanut butter too.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

if i can finish my new smoker and still have tomatoes i will be smoking tomatoes soon..but theres a lot of if's there....lol......i have really enjoyed the deer bologna i made...this year i will try pepperoni and maybe bratwurst....but i dont want to get ahead of myself..i need deer first...so we will see.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

elkhound said:


> working in the forest a lot....IF...the snows dont get deep.
> 
> 
> i have my great grandmothers sewing machine now i may give that a try.
> ...


I can imagine this is your busiest time! Hope you are lucky with the deer season. When does that start? Is that a general date or different per state?
Black walnuts, are just fantastic if you can wild craft them. I know some trees here but I have a small torn in my hamstring after I slipped, so I am not really very mobile at the moment. 

i have been trying to read some about acorns, sometimes you read you better not eat them, but I also find recipes with acorns.... But I never heard of acorn peanut butter. Y'Americans eat everything with peanut butter right:run:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

here in my state i start harvesting oct 5th


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Groene I love the idea of learning bobbin lace. And it is practical too. We all need a little something that is pretty. Make a collar piece to help dress up a more conservative piece of clothing! Making lace is something I've always wanted to learn but just was never able to carve out the time.

Now the final harbinger of fall in my area has arrived in the stores.....













They can't ship them until the weather turns cooler--pure chocolate melts at body temp.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Groene,

Many, many years ago...nearly 40, I guess...I made a quilt for my daughter using her old clothes. I used a couple wool army blankets on the inside for batting. It was absolutely the WARMEST (and heaviest!) quilt ever.

Somewhere along the many paths of life after she left home she lost it, but every fall and winter she still talks about the quilt made with clothes she had worn and the wonderful memories. No way to re-do that quilt after all this time.

The quilts that your girls make of the clothes they have worn, will mean very much to them. This was a VERY good idea!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup. It was DARN COOL here this morning, Sat.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It was cool here last night, but if we are lucky we will have another 4 weeks before it turns cold! 

Soon I will want to cover my fall greens with some clear plastic. They are about 6 inches tall, and I hope that they will produce for a long time. I saw a really interesting recipe for fall greens and chopped bacon, onion, and tomato that I hope I can try soon! 

The recipe was a little weak on amounts but I think I can figure that out.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Teri figuring your recipe is easy:
2 parts greens
1 part tomatoes
1/2 part onion
3 parts bacon.

:happy:


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, I think bobbin lace is cool to do as well  We found a couple of lace collars at a flea market the other day. My youngest daughter to be precise, she is the sherlock holmes in finding the good stuff at flea markets, and she is a very good negotiator in buying things, or perhaps it is just her quite appearance 
Anyhow, it is just nice to learn a new skill, but I only have the internet, I haven't found a lot of information elsewhere. It is a dying skill here. The nearest place where I know they still make lace is Belgium, Gent or Brugge: 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXbrQ0nuYjE[/ame]
Not really practical to go there and hope to find some tutor. It is somewhat intimitating when you see these women work 

Your way of checking fall arrived is way more cool then watching the weather man: I love chocolate



Tommyice said:


> Groene I love the idea of learning bobbin lace. And it is practical too. We all need a little something that is pretty. Make a collar piece to help dress up a more conservative piece of clothing! Making lace is something I've always wanted to learn but just was never able to carve out the time.
> 
> Now the final harbinger of fall in my area has arrived in the stores.....
> 
> They can't ship them until the weather turns cooler--pure chocolate melts at body temp.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Terry, what kind of green will last for a long time? I have some leeks and cabbages (which mostly were ate by snails ) in the garden. I have a small cold frame so growing some greens would be nice. I know of some lettuces will grow in cold weather but not sure about the greens.



Terri said:


> It was cool here last night, but if we are lucky we will have another 4 weeks before it turns cold!
> 
> Soon I will want to cover my fall greens with some clear plastic. They are about 6 inches tall, and I hope that they will produce for a long time. I saw a really interesting recipe for fall greens and chopped bacon, onion, and tomato that I hope I can try soon!
> 
> The recipe was a little weak on amounts but I think I can figure that out.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I thought it was a nice idea too, it is a LONG term project though, we began 2 years ago with sorting out 'new' old clothes and they cut them up themselves. now it is time to sew all the pieces together. In this house we don't have a lot of space to get 3 sewing machines out, but I will find a way to start. 









Thank you for telling the story of your daughter, it is nice that she has such a fund memories of the quilt. I am very sorry though that she lost it along the road



frogmammy said:


> Groene,
> 
> Many, many years ago...nearly 40, I guess...I made a quilt for my daughter using her old clothes. I used a couple wool army blankets on the inside for batting. It was absolutely the WARMEST (and heaviest!) quilt ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

This winter I am going to dust of the knitting needles and crochet hooks. It has been so long since I have done either. Time was I always had something going, used to knit/crochet while I watched TV

Mary


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm going to use up some of my fabric stash. Quilting is my venue. Tried shirts for the ex AND couldn't figure out why the shirt looked weird. I had forgotten the sleeves and sewed straight down the sides. My mom and I laughed ourselves sick over that one. Also plan on some home improvement, but remember the shirts, so who knows.

Temps have been down below freezing this week so what I have left in the garden is covered. Grapes are ripening up, kinda excited about that.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

On Winter projects, the absolute top of my list is to build a fence around the garden/orchard. The Great Dane sized deer around here are eating everything they can get their little mouths on, and worse yet they climb all over my trees and are wreaking havoc with the limbs. I've got to replace at least three trees they've essentially destroyed. Like Elk, I'll get started on next year's wood pile, but there are enough down/dead standing trees around that it should be relatively easy work...if I keep the darn saw out of the dirt. Once the weather turns cold, I'll plan a couple of days to organize the garage and garden sheds better, and I've got some oak 1x12 boards cut for shelves in the root cellar.

On the plus side for current activity, yesterday's rain was perfect to get the grass seed up I just drilled, and hopefully it soaked in all the lime that was distributed on the fields too. It would be nice to see green/greener pasture and hay fields all Winter long.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Groene,
Before I moved here I was trying to get rid of lot of scrap material I had left from making doll clothes to sell. I cut into squares. And sewed in to 16 patch. As some I only had one block of that kind and I tried to use 16 kinds to a block. I cut and sewed a lot of blocks. Now have a batch of blocks to make into tops. I really did cut down on the boxes. What pattern are going to use? 

I need to makek up the rest of the blocks and work down this material I have.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I got so excited by the thought of bobbin lace I forgot to tell you about my winter project. ME. I want to continue what my surgeon started. I've maintained the 20 pound weight loss after my surgeries. Now I want to continue to lose some more. When you're not feeling well, you do tend to "let yourself go" a bit. Right now, as I type this, I have L'Oreal Excellence number 8G setting on my head getting rid of the grey and brightening my natural blonde. It's a start.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Cold windy and wet here. First day of fall. We should have a month and a half of decent weather before winter. We are going to spend a lot of our winter at the coast, watching the storms come in. We have the beach cabin all ready for winter. We are off to the mountains and the lake today, about 2 weeks or so. Would love to be snowed in sometime but not this winter....James


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It's good that your girls are learning to sew. My kids have all taken a turn at it and like doing it. They want to get on the long arm though and that worries me a bit.

For what I'm going to do this winter-continue my house hunt and try to purge more. I'm also going to do my winter canning-meats, beans and salsa, the stuff that can wait until it cools down to do. I also want to try and finish up a whole bunch of sewing projects that are in various stages. That's a never ending thing....


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Groene Pionier said:


> Terry, what kind of green will last for a long time? I have some leeks and cabbages (which mostly were ate by snails ) in the garden. I have a small cold frame so growing some greens would be nice. I know of some lettuces will grow in cold weather but not sure about the greens.


 Last year, with 2-3 layers of plastic, I had beets in January. Mind, the green tops were gone and the top of some of the beets had been froste, but I had eaten the beet greens until December. Anything that touches the plastic will frost, but otherwise the earth held enough heat from the summer to prevent freezing.

This year I am trying Swiss Chard (which is in the beet family), kale, and a lone cabbage plant that survived having its head harvested. I planted the Swiss Chard in August so that it could get big before winter: the plants stay alive under plastic but they do not grow much, if any.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

*winter is around the corner* The heck it is I have the stove going for the second day now.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

What am I doing this winter? Well, for one, I am keeping an eye out for a 4x4 truck, and SAVING SAVING money. I should reach "my" ideal weight around next April or May, if I continue loosing weight like this, and then it is HOMESTEAD finding time. Probably out in the middle of no where cause me and crowds don't mix anymore. I kinda got social anxiety, so, I stay away from where too many people are.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I would like to get knitting and crochet again, but I forgot how to read patterns! the other day i bought a almost finished bed cover with the remaining cotton with it, i need to crochet all the finish all the parts together. I hope to be able to do that. I also hope you share your projects! Ilove to see what others work on.


CountryWannabe said:


> This winter I am going to dust of the knitting needles and crochet hooks. It has been so long since I have done either. Time was I always had something going, used to knit/crochet while I watched TV
> 
> Mary


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Terri! I do have some swiss chards left and thought of pickling the stems. But perhaps i could 'save' one and take on the experiment too I will try to grow some lettuce types in my small cold frame this winter. I love to do this kind of experiments. 


Terri said:


> Last year, with 2-3 layers of plastic, I had beets in January. Mind, the green tops were gone and the top of some of the beets had been froste, but I had eaten the beet greens until December. Anything that touches the plastic will frost, but otherwise the earth held enough heat from the summer to prevent freezing.
> 
> This year I am trying Swiss Chard (which is in the beet family), kale, and a lone cabbage plant that survived having its head harvested. I planted the Swiss Chard in August so that it could get big before winter: the plants stay alive under plastic but they do not grow much, if any.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I hope by teaching him how to sew, they will be less vulnerable to fashion trends and will make their own trends, that is what i did when i was a teenager, I thought myself how to sew in those days. 
Winter canning is totally cool too. I am on a quest in getting all the grapes I got from a neighbor into bottles again. I have this deal with an old neighbor that I prune her grape vines and I get the grapes home for free. I have about 50 kilos I think. I also have some fall apples and wild pears I found near my home and making grape/apple/pear juice. Got 2 steamers on the stove and hope to finish in a couple of days. 
Then i want to do something with the sloes and rosehips. I also have that humongous pumpkin to take care of too. So my canning days will not be over soon. But that is no punishment, I love to can

I hope you share your sewing projects too, love to see what others do



Terri in WV said:


> It's good that your girls are learning to sew. My kids have all taken a turn at it and like doing it. They want to get on the long arm though and that worries me a bit.
> 
> For what I'm going to do this winter-continue my house hunt and try to purge more. I'm also going to do my winter canning-meats, beans and salsa, the stuff that can wait until it cools down to do. I also want to try and finish up a whole bunch of sewing projects that are in various stages. That's a never ending thing....


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I am very proud of your continuing weight loss! I hope it also improve you overall condition because of it and I am pretty sure it is pretty cool to be able to work towards your dream! 



JohnnyLee said:


> What am I doing this winter? Well, for one, I am keeping an eye out for a 4x4 truck, and SAVING SAVING money. I should reach "my" ideal weight around next April or May, if I continue loosing weight like this, and then it is HOMESTEAD finding time. Probably out in the middle of no where cause me and crowds don't mix anymore. I kinda got social anxiety, so, I stay away from where too many people are.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

This is the second time in a week it's snowed here. I'm just hoping my tomatoes will be OK in the morning.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

we haven't got the heating/stove going yet. we have this little bet each year to look where our dis comfortable zone is and when we entered there, I will put on the heater



davel745 said:


> *winter is around the corner* The heck it is I have the stove going for the second day now.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Echoesechos said:


> I'm going to use up some of my fabric stash. Quilting is my venue. Tried shirts for the ex AND couldn't figure out why the shirt looked weird. I had forgotten the sleeves and sewed straight down the sides. My mom and I laughed ourselves sick over that one. Also plan on some home improvement, but remember the shirts, so who knows.
> 
> Temps have been down below freezing this week so what I have left in the garden is covered. Grapes are ripening up, kinda excited about that.


ROFL about the shirt, I would have love to see the youtube when he was fitting it
What are you doing to do with the grapes?


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

oneraddad said:


> This is the second time in a week it's snowed here. I'm just hoping my tomatoes will be OK in the morning.
> 
> [


I guess you get them off the plants? I have picked some of the tomatoes because wet weather is in the air. If they are not ripening I will make some green tomato pickles or jam.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

newcolorado said:


> Groene,
> Before I moved here I was trying to get rid of lot of scrap material I had left from making doll clothes to sell. I cut into squares. And sewed in to 16 patch. As some I only had one block of that kind and I tried to use 16 kinds to a block. I cut and sewed a lot of blocks. Now have a batch of blocks to make into tops. I really did cut down on the boxes. What pattern are going to use?
> 
> I need to makek up the rest of the blocks and work down this material I have.


I really admire the quilters who do all those lovely patterns, I am more of the simple put together blocks or hexagons
So, I guess I just sew the blocks together....
Please do post what you have made already, I would love to see it.
GP,
aka the lazy quilter


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

ou know TI, that is the BEST winter project ever! You go!
the hair color thing is good, I never have the guts to do that :S
GP,
aka the salt-and-pepper-blondish-greyish-head


Tommyice said:


> I got so excited by the thought of bobbin lace I forgot to tell you about my winter project. ME. I want to continue what my surgeon started. I've maintained the 20 pound weight loss after my surgeries. Now I want to continue to lose some more. When you're not feeling well, you do tend to "let yourself go" a bit. Right now, as I type this, I have L'Oreal Excellence number 8G setting on my head getting rid of the grey and brightening my natural blonde. It's a start.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

jwal10 said:


> Cold windy and wet here. First day of fall. We should have a month and a half of decent weather before winter. We are going to spend a lot of our winter at the coast, watching the storms come in. We have the beach cabin all ready for winter. We are off to the mountains and the lake today, about 2 weeks or so. Would love to be snowed in sometime but not this winter....James


Ah to be snowed in, that is kind of a romantic idea. I remember being snowed in as a child during a holiday. it was wonderful to be able to walk in the snow. WE dont'have that much severe weather here so that was an exception, but very memorable.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Groene Pionier said:


> ROFL about the shirt, I would have love to see the youtube when he was fitting it
> What are you doing to do with the grapes?


Juice. Growing we always had grape juice for dinner. I did some up last year and it brought back some great memories... might make some jelly too. Very cold day today. Finished the door on my shed though. Got a fire going. Snow was down the mountains this morning. Probably about 5000' elevation and I'm at 4600' so it's close. Have to staff a info booth the next 2 days, going to 
be cold.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Last Sunday


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

not ready for snow yet, guys.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Echoesechos said:


> Juice. Growing we always had grape juice for dinner. I did some up last year and it brought back some great memories... might make some jelly too. Very cold day today. Finished the door on my shed though. Got a fire going. Snow was down the mountains this morning. Probably about 5000' elevation and I'm at 4600' so it's close. Have to staff a info booth the next 2 days, going to
> be cold.


Grape juice is good just gave 2 bottles of grape/apple/pear juice to the guy from the bible class: he has 5 children and they are all down with the measles...hope the fresh juice helps a bit!

SOrry about your booth staff duty, I know so well how that is, working in the cold


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

sherry in Maine said:


> not ready for snow yet, guys.


me NEITHER! i opt for a banning talking about snow, at least until we have all the canning done


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Groene Pionier said:


> Grape juice is good just gave 2 bottles of grape/apple/pear juice to the guy from the bible class: he has 5 children and they are all down with the measles...hope the fresh juice helps a bit!
> 
> SOrry about your booth staff duty, I know so well how that is, working in the cold


5 with measles.... poor guy, he needs all the help he can get. Very nice of you to help him.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

lonelytree said:


> Last Sunday


Beautiful pictures. What kind of trees are those.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

We had our first frost this morning. I am so glad that I paid attention to the weather and picked the last of the green tomatoes (for salsa) and jalapenos. In a couple of days I will be working on pumpkin puree for the freezer.

I would love to learn making Bobbin Lace! I had never really seen it before until watching Larkrise to Candleford 

This winter I am hoping to learn to quilt. I have some sewing knowledge and have a pattern and all of the materials for making 2 rag quilts. I would also love to either learn to crochet or knit more than a knit stitch


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

a woodstoves best friend...dry locust.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Echo - we had a rainy, WINDY day here today!!! Did you get the wind too? It's REALLY blowing right now and news said that we may have 50 mi/hr gusts...already have had 40 mi/hr ones and EVERYTHING is blowing around!!! I have my first fire tonight. We had a small break in the rain and one of my boys came over and split wood while I stacked. We worked 2 hrs before it got too nasty again. Still have about a cord to go. I plan to do more crochet this winter than I did last and also plan to sew up some of the quilting projects that I've been wanting to do. I moved a desk into the livingroom in front of a big window so that I can watch the weather outside while I sew and also get the benefit of the wood stove and radio.  I, like GP, think that we should show some of our handiwork also this winter.  I made 6 gallons of mixed grape juice LAST fall from grapes from a friend's grandpa's back yard. It is GOOD!!!


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah! snow on the mountains around the valley, rain down here at 7000'. Frost for 2 mornings, ice on the animals water. Oh, how I yearn for a wood stove. I've only got propane and it's just not the same kind of heat. (but I'm grateful for heat!!) I'll spend the rest of the day putting plastic on the windows, draining hoses, weather stripping the doors again.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Kim, yes we had the wind too. Had a tree into a power line which resulted in a small fire. All came out fine though.. AND, we went out of fire season today. I'm so ready now but am kinda stressing right now about what I have left to get done this fall. But I have this Tuesday and Wednesday off then the regular weekend which is supposed to dry out some. So I hope to catch up then.
Had a co
rd of firewood given to me so will pick it up Tuesday, then split and stack it.. want some extra this winter.
Yes we should share our projects this winter.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Echoesechos said:


> Beautiful pictures. What kind of trees are those.


Black Spruce..... they don't grow well due to the swampy land.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Elkhound:
I've got river birch, oak and black locust on this place. Birch burns, but is a trash tree that burns like paper. I don't cut the oak--letting it grow, but I've tons of locust and find that it splits well and burns hot--a good, hot, long-lasting fire. I've got it cut, split and lying unsplit billeted and in logs --all stages, out in the pasture now. I really need to clean up that mess.
Ox


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

For the women... ....I've been trying to think of what to do with a big stack of old colorful t-shirts (heavy cotton ones) that I have and decided to make them into strips and crochet into a rug. Boyfriend told me tonight that he has some darker colored and camo ones to add to my pile... That will be one of MY winter projects!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Echo, we need more pictures of your beautiful yard. I need to come up with yard ideas for that type of climate. It is a big difference in growing seasons compared to over here. 

My land closes on Jan 15th. So I am guessing it will be dead of winter and the ground covered in snow when I am wanting to get over there and plant, ugggg. Oh well.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

It will give you a chance to figure out the lay of the land... I plan on converting 2 raised beds into a greenhouse with raised beds inside. They do really well over here. There is a nursery in lapine that the owner has written a book about gardening in the high desert. She talks about building soils and all that goes into it. I recommend that book highly.
I will share some pix soon. 
Kim, I've thought about making a quilt with t shirts. I have Smokey Bear handkerchiefs I thought to make into a funky log cabin pattern. Can't wait to see your rugs. A friend made me a small one a few years ago. She filled in some material using sheets from second hand stores.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

cowbelle said:


> Yeah! snow on the mountains around the valley, rain down here at 7000'. Frost for 2 mornings, ice on the animals water. Oh, how I yearn for a wood stove. I've only got propane and it's just not the same kind of heat. (but I'm grateful for heat!!) I'll spend the rest of the day putting plastic on the windows, draining hoses, weather stripping the doors again.


Get the wood stove it will pay for itself, I bet the first year from the savings from the price of the propane. But remember heating with wood isn't easy it is a year round job.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

COSunflower said:


> For the women... ....I've been trying to think of what to do with a big stack of old colorful t-shirts (heavy cotton ones) that I have and decided to make them into strips and crochet into a rug. Boyfriend told me tonight that he has some darker colored and camo ones to add to my pile... That will be one of MY winter projects!!!


 
Those will be beautiful!


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Echoesechos said:


> It will give you a chance to figure out the lay of the land... I plan on converting 2 raised beds into a greenhouse with raised beds inside. They do really well over here. There is a nursery in lapine that the owner has written a book about gardening in the high desert. She talks about building soils and all that goes into it. I recommend that book highly.
> I will share some pix soon. .


Echo - would love to hear how you will covert the raised beds into a greenhouse. I have 8 raised beds right now and am thinking it would be nice to have them as greenhouses that I could start things early in the season next year.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm just planning on converting two 4x8 beds into a greenhouse. I'm going to build the frame around the boxes then take the front boards off each front and push the dirt narrower and longer so it's more like a 3x10 bed on each side. I will put the greenhouse plastic over the frame. I still aspire to do this this fall. Going to the city this weekend so will pickup more posts. I will take pictures.
I had thought of using glass but I live in large pine tree country and heavy wet pine frozen cones woulduld take out the glass quickly. They probably will the plastic but cleanup is way easier.
Just yesterday on Pinterest (love interest) I found where someone had made a expandable cold frame for over raised beds. They slid back like an accordion to one end. Really liked that. Most I've seen slide off the end but take up way to much free space, this one did not.


----------

